
Exit interview: reddit's Alexis Ohanian - brk
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2849-exit-interview-reddits-alexis-ohanian
======
jarin
I think it's good of 37signals to interview someone who had a happy experience
NOT following their "run a self-sustaining revenue-based business forever"
mantra.

